# Wipers and Defogger malfunctioning



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

2007 Versa

The problems with the wipers are still prevalent and have become apparent again with the rainy season. I posted before here
http://www.nissanforums.com/2007-nissan-versa/164768-wipers-malfunctioning.html

Now the defogger is acting really strange. It seems that when the car is cold (ie. say <5 deg C, 40 deg F) the defogger circuit will rarely turn on/off with a press of the button. Sometimes it will turn on then off immediately. Sometimes it will not turn on. Sometimes it will turn on after holding the button for a few seconds. After the car is warm the button seems to function more per normal.

It is not likely that the button connection is faulty because wiggling the button does not improve the situation.

Now, I am beginning to wonder if the wiper problem is related to the defogger problem. These issues are really puzzling me. I don't know what to revisit. Is there any chance fuses could be causing this? Is it more likely the IPDM? Or is it likely something else? any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a service bulletin released that may be of interest to you. It involved various electrical system malfunctions due to a corrosion issue applicable to all 07-08 Versa's and some 09's. Involves replacing the main harness and/or the right or left side body harnesses, as needed and installing a harness protector. The corrosion points were at the bottom of the "A" pillars on the driver and passenger sides. The bulletin was TSB #NTB09-017.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

I could not find service bulletin 09-017 when I searched
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/tsbs/results.cfm

When searching for all of the 2007 Versa bulletins I could not find one about the harness replacement. Maybe I am looking in the wrong area.

Can you paste a copy of that bulletin here? Thank you.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the service bulletin mentioned above (09-017). I could not find any such document posted on any site.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Send me an E-mail at [email protected] and put "RE: Nissan Versa NTB09-017 request" in the subject line and I'll get a copy of that bulletin to you.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

The service bulletin mentions corrosion at the harness plugs near the lower kickpanels in front of the door pillars. It does not state the cause of the corrosion. What is the cause? Is there some symptoms I can look for -- without removing the interior panels and such?


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

I did not undertake the work for wire harness corrosion problem noted above because I am skeptical this is the cause of the problems.

Here is some new clues...

The defogger problem is only happening when the vehicle is cold. I am not sure if it is the cabin temperature or the engine temperature. Keep in mind this is January weather (about 38 F or 3 C). After the car is driven a while, say 15 min, then the defogger button will function as per normal. 

Prior to the warmup the button/circuit works sporadically as described in a previous post here.

I've never seen an electrical issue like this. What defogger component could be susceptible to temperature changes and operate erratically when cool/cold?

I'd appreciate any comment from the skilled mechanics.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would check those ground points. It won't take but a couple of minutes to remove the panels to view them. Cold causes metal to contract and heat causes them to expand. A marginal body ground connection might fluctuate with changes in temperature. It's obviously a fairly common issue if they went to the work of issuing a service bulletin (it's a lot more than you would think: engineering has to be made aware of the problem and determine a fix, write the TSB, send it to the legal dept. where they may kick it back or approve it, etc.). I can't say that it is your cause of your problem, but if it were my Versa and having 16 years former experience as a Nissan Master Tech, it would be one of the first things I'd check to eliminate as a possibility. Low and high voltage and poor grounding can cause some pretty odd issues!


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

SMJ, I looked at those connections. Thanks for the comments. There was no corrosion evident at those harness connections. The problem still exists, but now that it is summer it is not a significant issue in operating the car. I don't know what the next action should be.


----------

